# Trip to Berlin



## jeroen (Apr 8, 2008)

Berlin is a very large and a very ugly city. But we had a great time since it is also a very interesting city with a lot to see and we were in good company with just the two of us  And Berlin is most certainly a place to come back to.

Thursday morning we left from Amsterdam CS and after a 6 hours train journey we arrived in Berlin. 

1. The view from the hotel.







Friday.

2. We wanted to take the subway to the Reichstag, but a very friendly old man adviced us to take the bus. I still am very thankfull to that man, we used the bus for almost all our transport during our visit.

Here is the Subway station we didn't take.






3. The 45 minutes queue for the Reichstag. We were searched by some very unpolite German ex-Stasi's who refused to speak English to the tourists. Glad we also speak German. They became even more unfriendly when they found a knife in my wife's purse... Every woman should have her protection? Right? And something to butter a sandwich with? Right?






4. My love on top of the Reichstag. Now that I have seen this building, I refuse to believe that Marinus van der Lubbe set this chunck of bricks on fire just on his own. It is just too big for that.






5. The dome was closed for cleaning. 






6. Some German lady with her strange dog.






7. Wurst. That means sausage.






8. Brandenburger Tor.






9. A place to stop for a while and to think of what to do next. (Shoppiiing!!!)






10. Berlinian pedestrian crossing light activation button. Good word for scrabble.






11. The Berlin Dom. On the left are the remains of the Palace of the Republic.
It feels like the Berlinians are ashamed of their DDR history. I believe they'll regret demolishing this in a couple of years. But you'll probably have to be German to fully understand.






12. The DDR museum.






Saturday.

13. The Gedächtniskirche.






14. And by then we had seen enough people. So this is my lovely wife in the Botanical Gardens. Although the main dome was closed, they are very much worth visiting.






15. Space Ship Earth.






Sunday.

Our train left early afternoon so we had a whole morning to visit the Berlin Zoo.

16. Some monkees.






17. A very depressed looking panda bear. They also have a very famous polar bear that looked even less impressive so I didn't shoot a picture of it.






18. Roar... The zoo looked a bit old fashioned. And the animals rather bored.






19. 45 minutes early for our train to leave. We sat 1st class back to Amsterdam. I'll do that again next time. More leg space and you won't have to get up to get a beer since they will bring it to you


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty, I always love to see different parts of the world.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 8, 2008)

very cool pictures......


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 8, 2008)

the dog is an Afghan Hound...and a very nicely groomed one! 

<----used to be a dog groomer...lol


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 8, 2008)

jeroen said:


> 6. Some German lady with her strange dog.




I :heart: afgan hounds!!


----------



## invisibledemon (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for posting these. 
i cant wait til i get to visit there.


----------



## TonyG (Apr 8, 2008)

love the shot of the Afghan Hound.  I am a vet tech and I have only seen one of these in person...I want one!


----------



## Rhys (Apr 17, 2008)

You make me remember the many times I have been to Berlin. I did take a couple of rolls of film in Berlin but some sod stole my film when I was in Estonia!


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 18, 2008)

Those are great pictures! I really like #13.


----------

